# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  أعرف نتيجة الأستهزاء بالدين وأهله

## جيمزاوى

من الأمراض الخطيرة في حياة الأمة ، مرض
 (( الإستهزاء بالدين وأهله )) سواء جاءت جرثومة هذا المرض
 من خارج هذه الأمة أو من داخلها – وكلا الأمرين واقع
فالنتيجة واحدة في خطورته إذ يكفي فيه أنه مخرج من الملة بالكلية
تعرف على نتيجة الأستهزاء بالدين وأهله
علشان تتعظ منهم وتتبعش هواهم
الكتاب النهاردة بإسم
الاستهزاء بالدين وأهله

[IMG]http://img27.imageshack****/img27/3872/copysp.jpg[/IMG]

للتحميل إضغط هنا
تابعونا لتجدوا ما يسركم
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

